# Gem Jars in Canada



## Randal Oulton (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all My questions are about the gem mason jars that were made in Canada, that have a mouth width of 78 mm. I know that Jarden / Bernardin attempted to cease production on the lids in 2003 but gave in to popular demand and continued making them. I also know (I think) that they came in  (Imperial) pint, quart and two-quart sizes. 1. I see older Mason jars made in the States that have Gem embossed on the glass by various makers, those are different creatures, right? 2. When did the Canadian gem jars with the mouth width of 78 mm start to be made, approximately? When did their production cease, approximately? 3. Any idea why the gem jars were, apparently more popular in Western Canada than Eastern Canada?

Many thanks.


----------



## Randal Oulton (Feb 18, 2015)

Found answer to ceased production. It appears Bernardin was the last man standing as far as making the size goes, and that they ceased production in 2000 / 2001. (( Rosenbatt, Joseph. Commodity Technology: Is the Jar Full at All? March 2003. Accessed March 2015 at http://www.3000newswire.com/subscribers/OpenMikeJar-03Mar.html ))


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm not a jar collector but there is some interesting content there. Personally, I don't know what it means.


----------

